# WAFERS... CAN ANYONE HELP ME???



## V4DENTATAS (Nov 30, 2013)

HI.. OK MY BOYFRIENDS FATHER OWNS AN INDUSTRIAL STORAGE FACILITY- IT IS OUR JOB TO DO THE LANDSCAPE & MAINTENANCE FOR THE PROPERTY- ABOUT 3 MONTHS AGO ONE OF THE TENANTS LEASE WAS UP & THEY VACATED THE UNIT- THUS BEING OUR JOB TO GO IN & CLEAN UP & OUT THE UNIT IN ORDER TO GET IT READY FOR THE NEXT POSSIBLE TENANT- WELL NOT SO SIMPLE- THEY LEFT A GAG-LOAD OF CRAZY STUFF THAT I HAD NEVER HEARD OF NOR KNEW EXISTED!!! WAFERS & WAFERS OF ALL SIZES & COLORS!!! QUARTZ TUBING FROM INCHES TO 9 FEET LONG- QUARTZ WAFER BOATS- CRAZY LABORATORY GLASS- LIKE THE KIND YOU ONLY SEE IN MOVIES- I COULD GO ON & ON & ON... I'VE UPLOADED SOME PICS FOR A BETTER IDEA OF WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT... A BIT OVERWHELMED I WASN'T SURE HOW TO GET RID OF, HOW TO DISPOSE OF, IF I COULD, HOW I WAS GONNA & ON & ON... SO I GOOGLED WAFER RECYCLING & IVE JUST BEEN GOING DOWN THE PAGE... HOPING TO FIND OUT ANY & ALL THAT I CAN... I MEAN IF THERE IS GOLD IN OR ON THOSE WAFERS THEN GEEZ... IF I CAN GET BACK SOMETHING FOR THE DIRT THE GRIME THE SWEAT & MY TIME THEN HECKKK.. WHY NOT... CAN ANYONE HELP INFORM ME ON WHAT KINDA WAFERS I HAVE & SON ON???


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Nov 30, 2013)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES..


----------



## etack (Nov 30, 2013)

no need for caps lock to be on.

Eric


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 30, 2013)

The only gold on the wafers would be on the back. If you can't see anything that looks like yellow gold, there isn't any.

Like etack said, GET RID OF THE ALL CAPS. It's too hard to read and we don't allow it.


----------



## mls26cwru (Nov 30, 2013)

the someone may buy the silicon for scrap, but you mentoned something about lab glass... get some pictures and post them... you might have some interested people here (like me) that might be willing to buy it if the price is right.


----------



## jonn (Nov 30, 2013)

A location would be nice...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm sorry. for the caps... I almost cut off the tip of my thumb on thanksgiving & have a few stitches & it's somewhat burdensome trying to type.. I apologize.. I am located in Phoenix, Arizona.. After I posted I came across the wafer recycling companies- any particular one that is recommendable?? Here are some pics of the glass/quartz..


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

There is also a lot of different things that I'm still trying to look up & find out what exactly they all are... Here are some pics..


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

And some more...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

and more...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

cont...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

cont...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

I have more glass... Crazy cooler ones- I don't have pics just yet but I will take some tonight & upload them in the morning...


----------



## jonn (Dec 1, 2013)

PM sent...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are the pics that I've gotten so far-


----------



## eastky (Dec 1, 2013)

In the 8th post I think there is a picture of some metal lab ware. Sifter cup and 2 more things not the scrub brush.

I am no expert on lab ware but all the silver colored metal lab ware I would test for platinum. With all the chemicals involved with wafer production I am pretty sure that that there may be some platinum lab ware used. Lou would know more about that kind of thing also freechemist and the other chemist on here. Maybe they will chime in.


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

cont...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

cont..


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

Should I presume that these are Gold backed Wafers? All of this is amazing to me yet so unfamiliar.. I draw & write.. Things that I know nothing of or about I like to try to learn & absorb what I can.. I really appreciate all of your replies suggestions & help...


----------



## V4DENTATAS (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay so I guess I should state that everything is for sale to any interested parties... Pm me- let me know what your inquiring on or about- if you have any questions or would like more specific details or info on something- make me an offer-


----------



## eastky (Dec 1, 2013)

The last pictures you posted that is gold on those wafers but they could also be a sputtering target. Do a search for platinum or gold or silver sputtering target.

I am going to ask you some questions and I am going to give you some tips. If some of the tips sound rude I am sorry that you took it that way. After you read this post stop what you are doing and thinking and just clean your mind and thoughts. That stuff isn't going to disappear over night.


These are questions to you to think about and don't be in a hurry to respond.

1 Do you have to remove the stuff asap or can you do it over a week? can it be left there for a month while you sort here it?

2 How big is the building and how much stuff is in it that matters? By (matters) means electronic components lab ware type of stuff. Wafers. How much is trash? bags papers pallets boxes and stuff that has no value.

They tips I will give you are as follows.
1 Slow down

2 Inventory things put all the same items together and post a picture of multiple items in one picture. Instead of 2 or 3 items in a picture making multiple post of pics.

3 Maybe you should put together a group items for sale as a donation to forum to to pay for all the bandwidth you are using posting so many pics. This is the important tip.

4 You seem to be posting a lot of pics of gold plated components. If you have components that are loose and not in a bag or box. Go buy some zip lock sandwich bags and bag them up. Any components that you see gold on goes in a bag or stays in the bag or box they are in and goes in a big box to be dealt with later.

5 Work in one area at a time. If you open it close it if its loose bag it box it up and move to the next area.

6 If they manufactured wafers there you need to be looking for sputtering targets. Did you get that????
That is the major money that is possibly in that building


----------



## eastky (Dec 1, 2013)

Do a search on ebay for sputtering targets. The one pic that has 5 funnel shaped round objects that are different colors are sputtering target assemblies. Handle all the wafer style disk and things with care. If they are sealed DO NOT OPEN. Leave them sealed. You might have just feel into a boat load of goodness


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like someone just got a Good Christmas present.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 2, 2013)

Sometimes I feel I'm living in the wrong place.
This cache would be super fun to go through.

There's a lot of fun labware and high technological stuff and I just looove that!

:mrgreen: 

Personally, I would sell most of it on ebay and just keeping the best part for myself.

Göran


----------

